# What did I do?!



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

I am a dog groomer & actually gave my poor Bandit a hair cut I don't like. I have to keep reminding myself that "it'll grow!" My mother in law said she likes it better, I certainly do not. Makes me wonder why people shave their dogs this short...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure how short Bandit is now but personally I keep Molly short coated so she can run and paddle and dog in mud without needing hours of brushing or bathing afterwards to remain clean(ish)


----------



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Most of my customers would call it a "summer cut" it is definitely low maintainence.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I guess if you are a groomer you cannot take solace on all the money you'll save not having to have him redone in a few weeks. It'll grow back, promise.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

As a groomer myself I sometimes wonder why I don't just give Dudley a short low maintenance cut, I tell everyone else it makes sense! but then I guess not everyone else has all the equipment or time to keep on top of a slightly longer coat. How about an asian fusion style next time? are you into those? shame Ennierda (is that her name?) does not come on here now, used to love seeing her dog's grooms and would be even more interested now I am grooming for a living.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

DB1 said:


> As a groomer myself I sometimes wonder why I don't just give Dudley a short low maintenance cut, I tell everyone else it makes sense! but then I guess not everyone else has all the equipment or time to keep on top of a slightly longer coat. How about an asian fusion style next time? are you into those? shame Ennierda (is that her name?) does not come on here now, used to love seeing her dog's grooms and would be even more interested now I am grooming for a living.


really close on her name! yes she used to love the funky do's and a touch of colour sometimes too. enneirda was her screen name


----------

